# Does this set up look ok?



## massaman (Sep 20, 2009)

Does this look ok for a set up for my femlale chinese as this is the tank I am keeping her in but she has not laid a ooth yet and wonder if it is because of how its set up?


----------



## wero626 (Sep 20, 2009)

Maybe you should try more plantation sometimes makes the mantids feel more at home.But im not sure if chinese come from the tropical or not?I think that cage would be great for a mexican unicorn mantid looks cool like a little desert cage lol :lol: my bro just mated the boxer mantid and shes taking forever and ever to make an ooth just depends on the mantid i just keep plenty of food because thats what makes the ooths healty and all that good stuff the best of luck..


----------



## Rick (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't understand the stuff at the bottom. Put in some sticks that reach the top or some fake plants. That looks more set up for a ground dwelling animal.


----------



## agent A (Sep 20, 2009)

I agree with Rick. I use fake vines available at like AC MOORE, they are full of leaves and sometimes flowers.


----------



## d17oug18 (Sep 20, 2009)

go to your backyard and find some plants that can live in drier climates, cut some put them in there and theyll last like 6 months before whilting, thats what i do lol


----------



## Ntsees (Sep 20, 2009)

I suggest you have sticks that go the length of the tanks diagonally so that the mantid can climb on them. From the set-up, it looks like the mantid will still be on top of the screen anyways.


----------



## spicey (Sep 20, 2009)

It looks more like the desert in Arizona than the climate of the midwest. Also, I agree with needing longer sticks and possibly real or fake foilage?


----------



## massaman (Sep 20, 2009)

well I added branches and vines I found outside but anyways the mantis hangs from the top and seems to like being on the screen then below and has not shown any hunting since I changed the tank and dont know if a change of venue would make it lay any ooths any sooner though as she looks like she is going to lay but never had a chinese female before so dont know how long they take to actually lay one!


----------



## ABbuggin (Sep 20, 2009)

Add some sticks and you will be set.


----------



## massaman (Sep 21, 2009)

Well I think I got the right set up now as she laid her first ooth on the screen!


----------



## bassist (Sep 21, 2009)

Any setup can work for _Tenodera sinensis_.


----------



## Ntsees (Sep 21, 2009)

massaman said:


> Well I think I got the right set up now as she laid her first ooth on the screen!


Yeah, it's typical that a mantid would do that. From the look of your tank, you might probably have to manually feed your mantid. It might come down to feed (if you have crickets on the bottom), but that's just a maybe. A big area for the mantid is good as it gives room for the mantid but the downfall, at least in my experience, is that it won't pursue it's prey because it's a little too far away.


----------



## massaman (Sep 21, 2009)

Actually I was saying I changed the set up somewhat with few larger sticks and vines and the crickets climb up the sticks and vines now and the mantis already laid her first ooth and also is able to do her hunting and feeding easier now!


----------



## wero626 (Sep 22, 2009)

Nooo way she had her first ooth thats great...One of my female miomantis thats an adult and hasnt been mated laid her first unfertile egg it was like no lie 2 inches long ive never seen a ooth so big from something so small lol congrats on your ooth.. =]


----------



## massaman (Sep 22, 2009)

yep she laid her first ooth for me and she is her old self and is eating fine and after the ooth she got right into eating some crickets and a grasshopper and she is just doing her usual thing and just waiting on one of my europeans to catch up with my other one who laid 2 ooths already and has yet to lay one LOL she is stubborn I think!


----------



## wero626 (Sep 22, 2009)

dang you just got a bunch of mantids dont you lol luckky i have the longest molting mantids in the world its like they almost take there time like uhhh i think in a month is good im like ahhhhhh shed already...I have 2 shields that are ready to shed anyday so im waiting on them and my ghost are like maybe L3 so im waiting on them to grow you know what i noticed they dont move for like ever it was like 4 days my male was in the same place ate and drank same spot and then just changed postion im like dang what lazzzy mantids lol..Dude me and my bro where helping my unc clean his yard and we saw a ooth on a brunch i was like what i told my bro to check it out and we saw that there where little sheddings a bunch and that it hatched no lie maybe 20 mins later my bro left somewhere and where we where throwing the branches in the uhaul there was the whitest biggest limbata i ever saw sitting there in the bruches looking at me i was like yeaHHHHHHHH grabed her and put her in a cup....!!!!!....i have it right know in a big cage hoping that it has ooths and that it was the mom that had the ooth on the branch whatcha think crazzy huh?...And like maybe 2 weeks ago this chick i was seeing called me like guess what i was likw wats up shes like i found a female limbata full grown female but she is green my other is white...Dude im like so happy =]


----------



## massaman (Sep 22, 2009)

dont feel bad i had to wait almost 2 weeks or so before my chinese female even laid her ooth and keeping records of all ooths laid so I can find maybe a pattern on when to expect the next ooth if any!


----------



## wero626 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thats a good stradegy because i started doing that as well so i can keep tract on when and how long they lay there ooths...And i think its working cause no lie massa man my female miomantis the one that is mated so far has a ooth every 3 to 4 days and i always take the ooth out after 2 days and theres another haha on the lid just chillin like 4 days later some times 2 days later im like geez these mantids are mating machines haha once they mate its over ooths just come out like theres tomorrow...Yeah they do take awhile when first mated..but thats cool you finally had the first ooth when did you notice she had it bc i know you where worried about the enclosure but what i learned that when there mated there gonna lay a ooth no matter where there at its there nature and they find a way..Yeah man i cant wait for mt mantids ti get to adult miomantis was the first mantid i breed and it went perfectly...I had a limbata before and had my bro mate it and everything went smooth but one day she started to make a ooth and it looked so wierd i was like where is the other half she got lazzy hahaha.And then her poop got stuck to her butt and my bro told me shes egg bound i wass soo so sad....But im glad that i have 2 full grown healthy female limbatas and waiting on them to have an ooth maybe a hundred haha jk....But they take forever it takes like a month for them to have ooths my bros female took a really long time..


----------

